
Feds move to cancel iPhone hearing - sethbannon
http://www.politico.com/story/2016/03/feds-move-to-cancel-iphone-hearing-221062
======
dang
The article at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11332965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11332965)
seems a bit more substantive and that thread is far more active, so I guess
we'll treat this one as the duplicate despite its having been posted earlier.

------
pfista
Correction: feds realise they have no chance of winning and back out to
prevent a precedent that would hurt them in the future.

~~~
cvgraham
Completely agree. Just posted the exact same thing on a similar thread!

------
gherkin0
If the FBI is playing games with the court system, could Apple call them out
on it and convince the court to rule on issues anyway?

~~~
dogma1138
Not really, plus the first rule of law is to never ask a question you do not
know the answer too.

Only a suicidal lawyer would even agree to do it, they "won" why poke the
bear?

------
jlgaddis
No, no, no.

This _NEEDS_ to go forward. It needs to be decided, once and for all.

~~~
jessaustin
To look on the bright side, this obviously-bullshit maneuver still weakens
FBI's position for the next round.

~~~
fweespee_ch
I don't believe that is true unless it goes through the courts all the way.

This will be forgotten without a ruling.

------
greenyoda
The headline now reads "Feds move to _postpone_ iPhone hearing" instead of
"cancel".

~~~
zmanian
I'd read it as they really want to cancel but it looks better to judge to
postpone now and they say later we hacked the phone ourselves or we broke the
phone and now don't need Apple anymore.

------
caffeineninja
It's probably the hardware bruteforce unlock that's been floating around for
about a year:

Example: [http://blog.mdsec.co.uk/2015/03/bruteforcing-ios-
screenlock....](http://blog.mdsec.co.uk/2015/03/bruteforcing-ios-
screenlock.html)

~~~
pfg
The article mentions the device might be exploiting CVE-2014-4451, which was
fixed in iOS 8.1.1.

